# anyone try to vape mk677?



## optimisticair (Aug 14, 2022)

like putting a couple of drops in a box-mod style vape. sure you could try putting some mk677 in a weed blunt/roll, but that is mega-ghetto + actual combustion so it wouldn't be the same molecule.

but i think if you already vape (not a juul/pod system) it could be something that might raise igf-1 more than just taking it sublingually.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> like putting a couple of drops in a box-mod style vape. sure you could try putting some mk677 in a weed blunt/roll, but that is mega-ghetto + actual combustion so it wouldn't be the same molecule.
> 
> but i think if you already vape (not a juul/pod system) it could be something that might raise igf-1 more than just taking it sublingually.


Bruh! I put everything in a vape! I look around the house for all kinds of shit that would be better as a vape. 

What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Yano (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## optimisticair (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you?


train insane or remain the same, kiddo


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

Is this fucking real? Go back to your frat house and put your big brothers dick in your vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> train insane or remain the same, kiddo


Stupid. Try again.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 14, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> train insane or remain the same, kiddo


Can we all gang fuck you?


----------



## Joliver (Aug 14, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> train insane or remain the same, kiddo



One time I pinned expired epinephrine before a max bench attempt. I can attest that insanity doesn't necessarily equal result. Sometimes it's just insane.


----------



## Yano (Aug 14, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Insanity doesn't necessarily equal result. Sometimes it's just insane.


This should be on my tomb stone .....


----------



## Joliver (Aug 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> This should be on my tomb stone .....



It was nearly on mine on that very day.


----------



## Yano (Aug 14, 2022)

Joliver said:


> It was nearly on mine on that very day.


I've settled on an epitaph finally after giving it years of careful thought. I decided to go with some thing simple yet says it all in a timeless and classic way. What do you think about ..

"Well that didn't work."


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 14, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> like putting a couple of drops in a box-mod style vape. sure you could try putting some mk677 in a weed blunt/roll, but that is mega-ghetto + actual combustion so it wouldn't be the same molecule.
> 
> but i think if you already vape (not a juul/pod system) it could be something that might raise igf-1 more than just taking it sublingually.




This is the most useless fucking post of yours to date.  That's saying a lot!  Stick to butt chugging white claw and don't come back.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This is the most useless fucking post of yours to date.  That's saying a lot!  Stick to butt chugging white claw and don't come back.


His “how to make your dick bigger with cialis/MK/jelqing was rather useless too. After 5 straight months of that shit my dick isn’t any bigger than it was before.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 14, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> train insane or remain the same, kiddo


Yeah but you don’t even know how to train


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Is this fucking real? Go back to your frat house and put your big brothers dick in your vape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


big brother's dick or brother's big dick? LOL that's very funny man....


----------



## shackleford (Aug 14, 2022)

pro tip. to thoroughly clean your vaporizer thingamajig, try vaping bleach. it works!

just kidding. don't be an idiot.


----------

